# Turkey Pot Call Competition Rules



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2015)

There will be Four divisions :
1 - Slate and Ceramic
2- Glass and Crystal
3- Metals (Copper and Aluminum)
4- Decorative

*ALL CALLS WILL HAVE TO BE POSTMARKED OCT. 31, 2015*

A picture of call calls being sent in and picture of donated blank (for winner in that division) must be posted in the Turkey Pot Call Competition thread located here...
http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-competition.22572/
Please make sure your picture is a good quality clear shot. The pix of your call will be used for the decorative class judging by the members of this forum!!

Each division you enter you will have to donate a pot call blank for the winner .
At end of competition @ripjack13 will host a auction on woodbarter for these calls with the winner of each auction paying the shipping from ripjack to you.

All money raised will be donated to ST.JUDES.

Call makers, package your striker and call together , especially if you are sending multiple calls so the matched striker will be kept with that call. Then you send all of the Calls, strikers and donated pot call blanks to @ripjack13 , it will be the responsibility of that Call maker for the shipping to him.

Send the pot call(s) and striker(s) you are entering and state which class you are entering, also what the minimum amount you want your call to go for in the auction.
Please include one pot call blank per each entry.

If we have enough participation, then there will be 5 total winners (runners up). One from each of the 4 classes, and 1 over all winner, in which that call maker gets the blanks Donated from Kevin, NYwoodturner and Manbuckwal as "The Grand Prize".

Competitors will be identified by assigned numbers (TBD by the amount of call makers entered)
Scoring will be on sound reproduction in each class.
Highest overall score wins in each class.
Each call score will be worth from 0—10 points. (40 points possible)
In the event of a tie, The Decorative Class vote will also be used to determine the order of finish. (So make sure your calls looks good too.)
Ability to accurately mimic specific call sounds.
Calls must reproduce at least four of the following calls:
a. Cluck
b. Putt
c. Tree Call
d. Plain Yelp, Hen
e. Excited Cutting, Hen
f. Assembly Call, Hen
g. Fly-Down Cackle
h. Kee-Kee Run
i. Purr

Decorative call class will be worth from 0—10 points.
All calls entered will be judged on looks, fit, and finish.
Members of the forum will vote on both the Decorative class and sound.
The Decorative class will also be used as a tie breaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

